# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  PCSIB website

## Dave A

Just a quick note to point out that the Pest Control Service Industries Board now has its very own website. It can be found at www.pcsib.org.za.

It is a very new site, and there is more information to come. Any suggestions, questions and other input welcome.

----------

